# Ärger mit der BG



## maniac (20 April 2011)

Hallo Leute
Ich hab mal wieder ne frage zur Sicherheit von Maschinen. 
Wir sind ein produzierendes Gewerbe und haben sehr viele Maschinen. Die Maschinen sind meist eigen Konstruktionen aber auch viele zukauf Maschinen. 
Nun hatten wir einen Rundgang mit unserer Berufsgenossenschaft. Der Mann von der BG hatte ein Problem mit einer CNC Biegemaschine, die wir zugekauft haben und auch eine CE Hat. Er sagte es müsste noch ein Zaun um das Magazin gebaut werden.
Darf der sowas überhaupt fordern? Der Hersteller der Biegemaschinen hat doch eine CE Kenzeichnung gemacht. 
Was passiert wenn wir das nicht machen was der BG Mensch will? Mit was für Konsequenzen müssen wir rechnen?
Was passiert wenn wir es nicht machen was er will und es passiert ein Unfall genau an der stelle wor er den Zaun hin haben will?

Ziemlich viele Fragen. Vielleicht kann mir einer ja ne Antwort  geben.

Danke


----------



## jora (20 April 2011)

Hi maniac,

hat er seinen Wunsch begründet? Also nach Vorschrift DIN EN XYZ oder einfach nur nach Gefühl beurteilt?
Ich kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus, hatte aber auch schon das eine oder andere mal ne "nette" Diskussion mit der BG. Soweit ich das ganze verstanden habe, ist die BG ja nur der Versicherungsträger, oder?
Aber das heißt allerdings im logischen Rückschluss das die sich dann im Schaden quer stellen könnten.

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 April 2011)

maniac schrieb:


> Nun hatten wir einen Rundgang mit unserer Berufsgenossenschaft. Der Mann von der BG hatte ein Problem mit einer CNC Biegemaschine, die wir zugekauft haben und auch eine CE Hat. Er sagte es müsste noch ein Zaun um das Magazin gebaut werden.
> Darf der sowas überhaupt fordern?



Warum nicht? Die BG muss ja bezahlen, wenn es wo 
schief geht.




maniac schrieb:


> Der Hersteller der Biegemaschinen hat doch eine CE Kenzeichnung gemacht.



Vielelicht hängt es mit örtlichen Gegebenheiten zusammen, auf die
der Hersteller keinen Einfluss hat bzw. wie stellt sich der Hersteller 
dazu?




maniac schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn wir das nicht machen was der BG Mensch will? Mit was für Konsequenzen müssen wir rechnen?



erst Mahnung, dann Strafe oder Stilllegung, je nach dem wie 
schwerwiegend.

Vielleicht eine externen Sachverständigen hinzuziehen.


----------



## MSB (20 April 2011)

Also imho kann das der gute Mann schon fordern, aber nur wenn er das auch durch irgendwelche Richtlinien/Normen etc. begründen kann.

Ansonsten wenn die Maschine nach den Montagerichtlinien des Hersteller montiert ist,
und Ihr die Maschinen bestimmungsgemäß verwendet, dann gibt es auch keinen Grund irgendwas nachzurüsten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (20 April 2011)

Hallo,

das CE-Zeichen entbindet den Kunden nicht davon, eine eigene Gefährdungsbeurteilung für seinen Betrieb durchzuführen. Es ist auch keine Garantie, daß der Lieferant alles richtig gemacht hat, sondern nur eine
"sogenannte" Vermutung.

Wird im Nachhinein festgestellt, daß eine Maschine nicht sicher ist und dazu noch durch einen "Fachmann" der BG, muß sie nachgerüstet werden. Da kann die Aufsichtsperson der BG sich auch auf die Maschinenrichtlinie beziehen. 
Wer das dann macht, der Hersteller oder der Kunde, ist Verhandlungssache. Ihr könnt ja auch an den Lieferanten herantreten und ihm die Bemängelung durch die BG mitteilen oder das Amt für Arbeitsschutz informieren.
Die haben bzgl. CE-Kennzeichnung Hoheitsrecht in Deutschland. Damit wäre ich allerdings vorsichtig, weil die im schlimmsten Fall auch die Anlage stilllegen können.

Passiert ein Unfall, hatte der BG-Mann auf jeden Fall recht.

Jetzt mal Hand auf's Herz:

Hast Du das Gefühl, der BG-Mann hat recht, oder übertreibt er?
Wie hoch und wie wahrscheinlich ist die Gefährdung?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (21 April 2011)

Hallo,
  wie alt ist die Maschine? 
  Wenn neu dann würde ich den Hersteller fragen, er muss ja eine Risikobeurteilung haben und entsprechende Risikominderungsmaßnahmen eingeplant haben.


----------



## useroo7 (21 April 2011)

Hi,

die Aufsichtsperson der BG wird nicht die Konformität der Maschinen kontrollieren. Die Aufgabe der BG liegt in der Prävention von Unfällen und Krankheiten am Arbeitsplatz. Die Aufgabe der BG ist, so glaube ich, im Sozialgesetzbuch geregelt. Auf alle Fälle hat die Person hoheitliche Befugnisse. Somit können im Extremfall Mahnungen, Strafen und Stillegungen erfolgen. Sollten hier Forderungen gestellt werden, mit denen man nicht einverstanden ist, hilft in den meisten Fällen eine offene Kommunikation mit dieser Person. Was sagt denn die interne Risikobeurteilung zu diesem Arbeitsplatz (Frage an den Sicherheitsbeauftragten). Nicht nur der Maschinenhersteller muss eine Risikoanalyse durchführen. In den meisten Fällen fühlen sich diese Leute stark gebauchpinselt, wenn sie um Rat gefragt werden, wie evtl. eine andere Lösung aussehen könnte. An unseren Drehbänken haben wir eine mobile Wand (sehr schwere Ausführung aus Metallplatten), die einen Arbeitsbereich für den Arbeiter vor der Drehbank definiert. Der BG-Mann hatte beanstandet, dass der Mitarbeiter während seiner Arbeit angestoßen werden könnte.


----------



## Tommi (22 April 2011)

useroo7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Aufsichtsperson der BG wird nicht die Konformität der Maschinen kontrollieren.


 
das wäre schade, wenn sie das nicht mehr täte...

Was sich seit 1995 geändert hat ist, dass Bau und Ausrüstung von Maschinen nicht mehr in den Unfallverhütungsvorschriften geregelt ist, sondern per europäischer Maschinenrichtlinie. Die ist jetzt die Rechtsgrundlage auch für die BG. 

Hoheitlich ist das Amt für Arbeitsschutz für die CE-Kennzeichnung die
"zuständige Behörde". Aber keine Sorge, bei schwerwiegenden Mängeln arbeiten die zusammen, u.U. sogar mit der Staatsanwaltschaft.  

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## useroo7 (22 April 2011)

Hi,

vielleicht habe ich mich nicht verständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte mit meiner Bemerkung, dass die BG nich mehr die Konformität der einzelnen Maschinen kontrolliert folgendes. Die Aufsichtsperson der BG kann und wird lediglich die CE-Kennzeichnung der einzelnen Maschinen kontrollieren. Die entsprechende Person der BG hat nicht einmal die Zeit die Maschinen hinsichtlich der Einhaltung der Maschinenrichtlinie zu prüfen. Wenn etwas auffälliges entdeckt wird, das die Sicherheit beeinträtigt, dann wird und muss er einschreiten.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 April 2011)

als Betreiber sollte man die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung Anhang I hernehmen. Bei festgestellten Mängeln ist diese meist auch nicht erfüllt, dh. Du als Betreiber darfst die Maschine so nicht betreiben.

Natürlich sollte man mit dem Lieferanten "reden" wenn die Maschine nicht grad 10 Jahre alt ist und die kostenlose Nachrüstung anstreben (schließlich könnte die Gewerbeaufsicht ihm das Inverkehrbringen derartiger Maschinen generell untersagen)....Gerade wenn der Hersteller damit rechnen kann, dass ihr mal wieder bei ihm kauft oder aber nicht...

Ansonsten höre ich meist bei unseren Betreibern: "...aber ich hab doch Bestandsschutz...", "aber da ist ein CE drauf". Im Fall des Unfalls kannst Du das vergessen, vorallem wenn Du explizit auf die Gefährdung hingewiesen wurdest = grobe Fahrlässigkeit droht.

Zu hohes Risiko  --> Handlungsbedarf beim Betreiber...

Auch ist es generell bei den Aufsichtsbehörden & BG eher ratsam sich kooperativ zu zeigen. Hier vielleicht ein Zaun + Sicherheitsschalter gespart, dann woanders ein großes Problem....Es ist immer besser, diese Leute in die Lösungsfindung einzubinden, denn sie sind auch nur Menschen und fühlen sich dann bestätigt und werden nicht grad Entscheidungen zu Deinen Ungunsten treffen. 

Mal ein Beispiel: wir haben grad eine Anlage in Arbeit, da wurden pneumatische Pressen mit Handeinlegen, die klar eine Kategorie 4 erfordern, mit einem einfachen Pneumatikschieberventil + unsichere einkanalige mechanische Übernahmeschalter "abgesichert", da ist auch ein CE drauf...manche Hersteller erklären viel wenn der Tag lang und der Staatsanwalt weit ist...


----------



## Tommi (27 April 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> wenn der Tag lang und der Staatsanwalt weit ist...


 
den soltest Du unter "Stammtisch" "Weise Worte" plazieren... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------

